# Auto-Sleeper Symbol ES



## 116941 (Sep 25, 2008)

Have just found that this seems to meet our needs. We have been looking at Rapido 709F so any views on the Symbol ES versus Rapido would be welcome. We prefer to have 2 rear seat belts and a length of around 5.6m or less.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Well one is a panel van conversion and the other is a low-profile for a start!


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

I had an Orian Pavo (a badged Symbol) and i like it very much except for one very annoying weakness - there is nowhere to store wet hook=up leads, ramps etc.

It's very annoying having to wrap everything up in watertight bags so that it can be stored under the bunk.

This was one of the reasons why I changed MH.


----------



## Wanderer (May 10, 2005)

Hi Sprite
In May we downsized from a Rapido 972M (A Class) to a Sussex (badged Symbol ES) all because of a change in our circumstances and we wanted the ability to be able to park in our flat carpark.
The Rapido was great and the build quality was really good and we were very sad to see it go, probably the best motorhome we will ever own.
Having said that we are now very happy with our Sussex and the ability to park easily and go down the very narrow Cornish lanes is a big bonus (I think you will find the Rapido is wider then the Sussex, we purposly went S/H because the older Boxer is shorter and narrower then the new model). The quality build of the Sussex is really good, with the exception of the upholstery which is spliting apart at the seams already (2.5 yrs). Space wise the Sussex is working well, we missed the fixed bed but the Sussex has the ability to have 2 long sofa's for relaxing if you use the back door as an exit. There was a lack of worktop/table space without blocking the standing area but we have now purchased an offset table leg and this is working well.
The main problem we found was storeage and we had to reduce drastically what we carried but slowly we are slowly finding better places for everything (Example, we found because of the Diesel heating we were using very little gas so we are now going to downgrade to carrying 1 4.5kg cylinder which give quite a bit of storeage in the gas locker).
Overall, no regrets about downsizing.
Sorry to have run on but hope that helps.


----------

